# Mouth "stuck" open



## Project breakaway (Jul 31, 2011)

Has anybody had any problems with any fish having their mouth stuck open. It seems like he can't close it's mouth! He is also having a hard time eating.I'm scared he is going downhill, please help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of fish? It's fairly common with calvus, sometimes the mouth moves back into position and sometimes the fish can live with the dislocation.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

few questions:
1) what species of fish?
2) what sized tank?
3) what tank mates?
4) water parameters/chemistry? pH, TDS, NH3, NO2, NO3
5) how old is the tank?
6) how long have you had the fish?
7) What do you feed it?


----------



## Project breakaway (Jul 31, 2011)

2 adult mbuma cichlids 
50 gallon tank
7.8 ph
0 nitrite 
15 nitrate
Less than a year old tank
I have had the fish for maybe 8 months
I feed them small chichlid pellets


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

My brother had the same problem and after a couple of days. He took the fish out and somehow closed the mouth with his hands.


----------



## Project breakaway (Jul 31, 2011)

Sadly my fish Passed away last night .  it came out of the blue. How is your brothers now???


----------

